# Mossberg 835 and 500



## slowroller (Jun 30, 2009)

Anyone have any experience with the Mossberg 835 ulti-mag turkey / deer combo? And that vs. the 500 series? It looks like a pretty sweet gun and I'm looking at the 835 specifically because of the scope mount for the slug barrell. I'm not sure if I really need the 3 1/2 in mag capabilities, but its there. Thanks for your input.


----------



## muskyking3 (Mar 16, 2011)

I shot the 500 and the 835 with rifled slugs. The 500 has a kick harder than the 835. We also shot a 348 winchester that day,the kick was comparable.


----------



## Outlaw909 (Feb 16, 2012)

I own the 835 ulti-mag field and slug combo. It is a very reliable gun and extremely versatile. I highly recommend it and have never had any issues.


----------



## Ben Fishing (Aug 2, 2010)

I have the 500 & 835. Both are the same except the 835 shoots 3 1/2" and the recoil using the 3 1/2" is somewhat significant but manageable.


----------



## dwmikemx (Mar 22, 2008)

I have the 3 1/2" 835 camo turkey combo with the rifled slug barrel and chandelier. Synthetic stock and the changeable cheek rests on the stock. 
It's a nice all around dependable gun for the money. It does kick pretty good with a 3 1/2 turkey load. I just dropped back to 3" or 2 3/4 shells.

It Dosen't kick quite as bad as the gun in the link below. LOL


----------

